

Netflix: More Movies. Sooner. For Everyone - finanology
http://finanology.co/post/99676985354/more-movies-sooner-for-everyone

======
ewest
from the article..."It won’t take long until there is virtually no time in
between a movie release in theaters and a movie release on Netflix."

...not in Canada!

Latest we have is from 1996 (not actually of course, but what's available on
Netflix Canada lags pretty far behind Netflix US)

